

CJDNS Author: Our sights are set higher than Tor - jMyles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zINQYkl01N8

======
chousho
This is a very interesting video. I'm wondering about several things
mentioned, though.

The CJDNS author mentioned that if a user does something people don't like,
his friend can tell him, "knock it off", or eventually he can just be cut off
from the group. What is to prevent a mob mentality, or even a
group/corporation from being able to silence a minority opinion in this sort
of setup? It seems like this could be an issue, if people could be easily cut
off.

Also, will there be an ability for users to establish more than one connection
at a time? That is, can people be connected to more than just one particular
"parent" node at at a time? This would certainly be great in order to have
better stability, and even to overcome potential problems if a parent node
drops (and users would then just be able to use their other "parent" as the
main channel).

I thought I heard him mention that packets will have directions--"turn left,
turn right", etc-- which will then be stripped away per each traversal. What
is to stop malformed packets from occurring with this? Also, what if the
packet "turns left", only to find that it hit a dead end (or dead node)?

Will IPs be the key, or will they just act as a key? Also, how will IPs work
when it comes to within a network (home network, intranet, WAN) compared to
when they leave for the public sort of mesh-net? Will there be reservations
for in-house IPs like we already have, or will there be some other workaround?

And finally, it would be interesting to see what happens in regards to TLDs.
It would be interesting to see an actual naming scheme that used something
like Java packages, so we would be able to navigate to something like:
.org.npr.news (keeping the trailing period that a qualified name has?)

I hope to see this taking actually becoming more of a democratic network than
the current Internet implementation we have. Although, like anything, it will
take time and work.

~~~
MaLaCoiD
If a mob cuts you off, just find a different peer. If no other peers exist,
then we're back to where we are now- I only have Comcast as an ISP choice.
With CJDNS, I would have every neighbor as a potential peer.

I'm not sure about how the routing works, exactly. More than one connection at
a time is possible and suggested.

IPv6 addresses will be world-routable. This means each device should have a
firewall because every device will directly connect- or you can use NAT like
you do now.

